# Faltstelle für Briefe



## Thorsten (1. Juni 2004)

Hi,

ich hab' mal 'ne Frage: bevor man 'nen Brief in den Briefkuvert legt faltet man den meist 2x, damit er hinein passt. Wie kann ich mit WORD diese kleine Stelle mit 'nen Strich markieren und drucken lassen? Geht das überhaupt?

Bedanke mich für jede Hilfe im voraus

cucumber


----------



## ParadiseCity (2. Juni 2004)

die taste zwischen punkt und rechter shift taste (-)


----------



## Pardon_Me (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

entweder so:
http://www.wschmidhuber.de/falzmarken/

oder mit einem Makro:
http://mypage.bluewin.ch/reprobst/WordFAQ/Falz.htm

Für mehr Informationen:
Google>Falzmarken für Word


----------

